# 200 Euro pc zusammenbau



## Mendix (17. August 2012)

So aktuell sieht es so aus: 

Budget : 220 Euro 

Vorhanden: 
Cpu: Phanom II x4 955 (AM3)
Cpu kühler: Cooler Master V10
Case: NZXT Lexa

Benötigte Teile :
 Netzteil, Mainboard, HDD, Ram und DVD Laufwerk.

Hoffe alle Details vorhanden.


----------



## Adi1 (17. August 2012)

Für was benötigst Du denn den PC?
200 Taler, das wird enge werden.


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (17. August 2012)

Für 200€ bekommst du nichts wirklich Leistungsstarkes, wohl eher etwas in richtung Office-PC. Ein z.B. Liano-System wäre denkbar.


----------



## Mendix (17. August 2012)

Pc wird fůr rendern und Spiele wie Bf3 benutzt.


----------



## Mendix (17. August 2012)

Bei Sockel fm1 nehme ich den Athlon 2 x4 631


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2012)

Ist von deinem Altrechner nix zu verwerten? Also BF3 damit zocken wird bestimmt wenig Spass bereiten.

Bitte keine Doppelposts dafür gibt es den Bearbeiten Button


----------



## Mendix (17. August 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:
			
		

> Für was benötigst Du denn den PC?
> 200 Taler, das wird enge werden.



 Rendern, Bf3, MW3 und lan partys


----------



## Leckrer (17. August 2012)

Allein um bf3 vernünfitig zu spielen bräuchtest du fast 200 Taler für ne Grafikkarte.


----------



## Mendix (17. August 2012)

Bf3 ist auf meiner alten gts 250 auf Mittel spielbar gewesen


----------



## Mendix (17. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:
			
		

> Allein um bf3 vernünfitig zu spielen bräuchtest du fast 200 Taler für ne Grafikkarte.



Ich will ja nur das ich spielen kann und nicht auf ultra


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2012)

Mendix schrieb:


> Bf3 ist auf meiner alten gts 250 auf Mittel spielbar gewesen


 
Die 5570 ist aber ein gutes Stück langsamer, das wird dann eher eine Diashow

Berabeiten Button bitte, bevor die Rennleitung noch Bonusmeilen spendet


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Die 5570 ist aber ein gutes Stück langsamer, das wird dann eher eine Diashow
> 
> Berabeiten Button bitte, bevor die Rennleitung noch Bonusmeilen spendet



Ich will ja nur das das spiel geht. 
Wenn nur auf low dann spiel ich auf low.


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Die 5570 ist aber ein gutes Stück langsamer, das wird dann eher eine Diashow
> 
> Berabeiten Button bitte, bevor die Rennleitung noch Bonusmeilen spendet



Ich liebe Dr. Bakterius xD Du hast täglich so 2-3 Beiträge, die sind immer so geil, da feiere ich ab


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Editiert


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Ich könnt noch 100 Euro locker machen aber dann ist Schluss.


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Drück doch bitte mal den bearbeiten Button 

Ein i3 und ein B75 Board? Was meinst du Doc?


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

habe da mal was zusammen gestellt kollege hatt fast das gleich und kann alles spiele auf mittel spielen und da du ja eine amd karte noch  hast passt das gut zusammen da der chip davon profitiert habe ich mal gelesen
Klick


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:
			
		

> Drück doch bitte mal den bearbeiten Button
> 
> Ein i3 und ein B75 Board? Was meinst du Doc?



Bearbeitungs Button?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2012)

Das was wie ein Bleistift aussieht dient der Berabeitung des vorhandenen Posts, Dank der Beschriftung  " *Bearbeiten *" sollte er zu treffen sein. Mir ist es Latte ob jemand Punkte sammelt die man aber nicht einlösen kann.
Ein i3 wäre zu teuer und der TE sagt ja nix was man aus dem Altteil noch verwerten kann. Mir ist die Kristallkugel in den Kaffeesatz gefallen und hat daher Empfangsstörungen.
Vielleicht kann man damit als Unterbau was anfangen?


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:
			
		

> habe da mal was zusammen gestellt kollege hatt fast das gleich und kann alles spiele auf mittel spielen
> Klick



NE keinen Liano, brauch nur 4gb ram


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

also wilste er intel haben?


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:
			
		

> also wilste er intel haben?



Wenns geht Intel, amd geht auch


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2012)

*Gibt es was vom Altrechner was man weiter verwenden kann?*


----------



## Legacyy (18. August 2012)

Intel Core i3-2120, 2x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I32120) - PC Games Hardware Online 104€
ASRock B75M-GL, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) - PC Games Hardware Online 50€
Kingston ValueRAM DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9 (DDR3-1333) (KVR1333D3N9K2/8G) - PC Games Hardware Online 33€
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7770 OC, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R777OC-1GD) - PC Games Hardware Online 110€

~ 300€


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es was vom Altrechner was man weiter verwenden kann?



Netzteil und Gehäuse!!!!

Post 1 

Wobei das Netzteil wohl wieder ein kandidat für die tonne sein wird


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:
			
		

> Netzteil und Gehäuse!!!!
> 
> Post 1



Gehäuse und netzteil sind von meinem kumpel.


----------



## Legacyy (18. August 2012)

Was ist das denn für ein Netzteil?


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

was ist das für ein Netzteil? name


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Netzteil?


 

Ja der ist gut^^
2 doffe ein gedanke hahhaha


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Mendix schrieb:
			
		

> Gehäuse und netzteil sind von meinem kumpel.



Also von deinem alten Rechner?


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Ein altes Lc 
Power mit 420 watt,  muss nur ne kurze Zeit  überstehen.


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:
			
		

> Also von deinem alten Rechner?



NE von Windows 0.1


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2012)

Mendix schrieb:


> Gehäuse und netzteil sind von meinem kumpel.



Ich lese ja nicht jedesmal wenn ich antworte den Fred erneut durch. Bei LC Power bekomme ich Magenkrämpfe


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Wenn beim kauf noch Geld übrig ist wird es ausgetauscht


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

Hier noch was müßte reichen könnt mich auch verbessern.


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Mendix schrieb:
			
		

> NE von Windows 0.1



Du bist ein Pfosten  Hätteste dem Doc auch Gleich sagen können..



			
				Mendix schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn beim kauf noch Geld übrig ist wird es ausgetauscht



Vielleicht, wenn du mit nem Sempron oder nem Pentium fährst


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch was müßte reichen könnt mich auch verbessern.



Würde passen noch ne HDD oder ssd und fertig.


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:
			
		

> Hier noch was müßte reichen könnt mich auch verbessern.



500 Watt sind bei dem System nicht nötig 400 maximal...


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

Hier  bist zwar ca 5 € + versand über die 300 aber günstiger wird schwer auser noch schlechter hardware


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:


> Hier noch was müßte reichen könnt mich auch verbessern.



Hm ja dazu eine Festplatte wobei die SSD sich eher nicht lohnt gerade bei dem bescheidenen Preis. Aber ein Pixelverbieger würde dort auch noch fehlen


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

so jetzt haben wir es aber ja mit der graka habe an die 6670 gedacht aber würde die 300 um ca 60 sprengen


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Hm ja dazu eine Festplatte wobei die SSD sich eher nicht lohnt gerade bei dem bescheidenen Preis. Aber ein Pixelverbieger würde dort auch noch fehlen



Dann müsst ich notfalls auf das Lc Power zurückgreifen und ne gts 450 nehmen von gainward


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Und du kannst sie dir auch getrost in den ***** schieben


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Ich könnt auch ne xfx hd 7770 nehmen


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Mendix schrieb:
			
		

> Ich könnt auch ne xfx hd 7770 nehmen



Schon besser  bissel OC dazu und dann passt das...


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

dann biste schon bei ca 400€


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Windows 7 hab ich daheim 64 Bit


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:
			
		

> dann biste schon bei ca 400€



...ist halt so


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

ja türlich wen er noch erweitern kann dann passt das alles


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2012)

Mit der 6770 wäre man schon besser bedient. Oder man versucht eine GTX 280 / 285 billig in der Bucht zu schiessen. Damit wäre man auf GTX 460 Niveau und mit Glück wäre man mit unter 60 Taler dabei


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der 6770 wäre man schon besser bedient. Oder man versucht eine GTX 280 / 285 billig in der Bucht zu schiessen. Damit wäre man auf GTX 460 Niveau und mit Glück wäre man mit unter 60 Taler dabei



Mein Bruder hat ne gtx 470 und 260 mal fragen ob er mir eine verkauft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. August 2012)

Die 260 wäre gleichwertig zur HD 6770 auch wenn etwas RAM fehlt, und für einen Preis zwischen 30 - 40 Taler ein guter Notnagel. Die 470 hätte zwar mehr Dampf aber frißt entsprechend viel Strom


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Die 260 wäre gleichwertig zur HD 6770 auch wenn etwas RAM fehlt, und für einen Preis zwischen 30 - 40 Taler ein guter Notnagel. Die 470 hätte zwar mehr Dampf aber frißt entsprechend viel Strom



Danke


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Trade geschlossen


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Mendix schrieb:
			
		

> Trade geschlossen



Sagt wer?


----------



## dragonlort (18. August 2012)

Moin 
Ist so wie so komisch erst muß man ihn alles aus der Nase ziehen machen wir dann eine zusammenstellung für ihn und dann sagt er Clossed

aber ob er jetzt eine nehmen tut oder sonst was weiß nur der geier^^


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

dragonlort schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> Ist so wie so komisch erst muß man ihn alles aus der Nase ziehen machen wir dann eine zusammenstellung für ihn und dann sagt er Clossed
> 
> aber ob er jetzt eine nehmen tut oder sonst was weiß nur der geier^^



Ich nehme die Gtx 260 von meinem Bruder


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Na dann viel freude bei BF3


----------



## Legacyy (18. August 2012)

Und was für restliche Komponenten kommen dann jetzt dazu?


----------



## target2804 (18. August 2012)

Naja von einem 200 Euro pc kannst vielleicht erwarten, dass du Farcry2 ruckelfrei hinbekommst. Bf3 kannst dir mit ner gtx280 in die Haare schmieren Denk ich. Find das eh ein wenig unfreundlich wie du das alles so rüberbringst. Wollte ich grad mal so gesagt haben. 

Mein genereller tip: Spar dir so viel Geld zusammen bis es für n i5 und ne ordentliche graka reicht. Es ist Nonsens eine gtx280 zu kaufen, egal für welchen Preis weil das Geld, für die Anforderungen die du an deinen pc hast, dann einfach nur rausgeschmissen wäre. 
Mal zum cergleich: ih wollte einen Rechner der alle games mit Leichtigkeit schafft und habe dafür halt mal 1200 Euro geblecht.
Habe allerdings auch nicht angefangen irgendwelches Zeug zu kaufen als das Budget knapp war, sondern monatelang geschmachtet bis ich die Kohle beisammen hatte und mir was richtiges kaufen konnte. Macht nunmal mehr Sinn als mit 200 Euro Halbe Sachen anzufangen. Am Ende bereust du es nur.

Meine Empfehlung für den Schluss: wenn die Kohle nicht ganz reicht, Spar noch 200 Euro und Kauf dir für 400 oder 500 erstmal ne CPU, Board und Arbeitsspeicher und ne 500gb hdd, ne graka kannst auch später noch dazukaufen. Aber bitte bitte wirf die 20 Euro für die alte gtx280 nicht aus dem
Fenster.

Mfg


----------



## Legacyy (18. August 2012)

Ist ne GTX260, bitte mal richtig lesen 
Warum sollte er sich keinen neuen PC kaufen, wenn er will? Ist doch seine Entscheidung....


----------



## Leckrer (18. August 2012)

Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal


----------



## krolf (18. August 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Bf3 kannst dir mit ner gtx280 in die Haare schmieren Denk ich.



Also ich habe auch mit einer 9800er Gt bf3 gezockt und das auf low/mittel ^^ 

auch so ein Pc für 200-300€ komplett das wird doch nichts , und wen ich dann noch was von einer SSD Lese ist alle vorbei  
und auch wen du für das Geld einen halb weg´s ordentlichen Pc kriegst wirst du kein Spaß haben beim Rendern bzw. zocken. 

Gruß


----------



## Windows0.1 (18. August 2012)

Wer will hier ein Netzteil von mir


----------



## Mendix (18. August 2012)

Windows0.1 schrieb:
			
		

> Wer will hier ein Netzteil von mir



ich will


----------



## target2804 (18. August 2012)

Leckrer schrieb:


> Wer billig kauft, kauft 2 mal


 
Sehe ich ganz genauso. deshalb war mein Tip auch nur, etwas mehr geld zu sparen.


Und ja sorry, es ist ne gtx260 und keine 280. der sinn meines posts verändert sich dadurch trotzdem nicht^^


----------



## Mendix (23. August 2012)

So hoffentlich alle zufrieden  

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php


----------



## Softy (23. August 2012)

Die Liste ist leer. Also ich wäre damit unzufrieden


----------



## Mendix (23. August 2012)

Sorry wusste ich nicht 
Hier die Hardware

Cpu :

Amd Athlon 2x4 640 mit 8 Gb elitegroup ram 

Gpu : xfx hd 7750 

Xfx 450 Watt netzteil 

Mainboard: 

ASRock 960GM/U3S3 FX AMD 760G So.AM3+

HDD :

Samsung spinpoint f3 1TB

368Taler kostet der spaß


----------



## GeForce-Lover (23. August 2012)

Also wenn du das NT nimmst, kannst du deine Hardware auch gleich grillen, gleiches gilt für LCPower.


----------



## Mendix (23. August 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du das NT nimmst, kannst du deine Hardware auch gleich grillen, gleiches gilt für LCPower.



Welches dann ?


----------



## Softy (23. August 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Also wenn du das NT nimmst, kannst du deine Hardware auch gleich grillen, gleiches gilt für LCPower.



Die erste Revision vom XFX Core Pro war kein Chinaböller, sondern ein sehr hochwertiges und preiswertes Netzteil, denn es basierte auf dem Seasonic S12-II, leider kaum noch erhältlich. Die 2. Revision war dann etwas abgespeckter, daher nicht mehr wirklich emfpehlenswert, aber es ist noch lange kein Chinaböller und mit LC-Power gleichzusetzen. Wobei LC-Power auch empfehlenswerte Modelle im Sortiment hat, z. B. das LC-Power Pro-Line LC7300 V2.3 Silver Shield 300W ATX 2.3  oder LC-Power LC1000 V2.3 Legion X2 1000W ATX 2.3. 

@topic
Das Cougar A400 oder A450 oder Rasurbo Real&Power 450 wären empfehlenswert.
http://geizhals.at/de/553073


----------



## Mendix (23. August 2012)

Ich nehme bequiet 450 Watt


----------



## ich111 (23. August 2012)

Welches? System Power oder das L7 würde ich nicht nehmen. Ein L8 oder besser ein E9 sollte es schon sein. Softy hat eh schon ein paar Alternativen genannt


----------



## Mendix (25. August 2012)

Ich bräuchte den pc früher als gedacht, deshalb Budget nur 200 euro.

 Gehäuße ist : atx u. MArx
Netzteil 420 Watt 
Anwendung office,

Denk da an nen Athlon 2 x4 und 4 Gb ram und ne 1 Tb festplatte


----------



## soth (25. August 2012)

??? Was brauchst du jetzt genau? 
Alles?


----------



## target2804 (25. August 2012)

soth schrieb:


> ??? Was brauchst du jetzt genau?
> Alles?


 
für 200€ bekommst halt nicht viel mehr als n gehäuse, n netzteil und ein mainboard. -.-
alles andere würde ich definitiv nicht neu kaufen.


----------



## Mendix (25. August 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> für 200€ bekommst halt nicht viel mehr als n gehäuse, n netzteil und ein mainboard. -.-
> alles andere würde ich definitiv nicht neu kaufen.



Denk so in Richtung athlon 2 x4 oder Celeron g530

Mainboard

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p727133/pid/geizhals

Cpu

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p758643/pid/geizhals

Ram 

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p681031/pid/geizhals


----------



## soth (25. August 2012)

Nochmal, was benötigst du alles ? Gehäuse, Netzteil,....?


----------



## Mendix (25. August 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal, was benötigst du alles ? Gehäuse, Netzteil,....?



Alles außer gpu. Netzteil und gehäuße.


----------



## soth (25. August 2012)

Dann mach es so:
klick mich

So kannst du später gut aufrüsten!


----------



## Mendix (25. August 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Dann mach es so:
> klick mich
> 
> So kannst du später gut aufrüsten!



Windows Installation über usbstick möglich oder?


----------



## soth (25. August 2012)

Ja, ist möglich!


----------



## Mendix (25. August 2012)

soth schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ist möglich!



Danke für die Hilfe Soth


----------



## Softy (25. August 2012)

Mit diesem Tool hier ist das recht einfach: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Mendix (25. August 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Mit diesem Tool hier ist das recht einfach: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online



Danke


----------



## Mendix (3. September 2012)

So habs geschafft einen glaub ich 
Bf3 fähigen pc zusammen zustellen 

Komponenten:
Athlon 2 x2 3.00 ghz
Gts 450 gddr3 2048MB 
Asrock N68-VS3 UCC
4 Gb ram 

Gehäuße: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p809741_HKC-3011GS-Midi-Tower-420-Watt-schwarz.html

Komponenten sind jetzt nicht brachial schlecht.

Aufrüsten ist auch möglich.
Für 203 euronen schon ordentlich.

Edit : festplatte hab ich


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. September 2012)

Doch, brachial schlecht.
Aber für 200 geht halt kein Gaming rechner
Vllt. ein i3 und ne GTX550ti?


----------



## Mendix (3. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Doch, brachial schlecht.
> Aber für 200 geht halt kein Gaming rechner
> Vllt. ein i3 und ne GTX550ti?



Wie willst du bei 200 Euro nen i3 und ne gtx550 ti die allein schon zusammen über 205 kosten zusammenbauen ?


----------



## Jeanboy (3. September 2012)

Mit dem Netzteil wird dir das passieren, was mit dem alten passiert ist... Totalschaden


----------



## Mendix (3. September 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Netzteil wird dir das passieren, was mit dem alten passiert ist... Totalschaden



Ja muss aber nicht lang halten so 30 Tage

Über Lc netzteile bin ich informiert


----------



## Legacyy (3. September 2012)

Man könnte es so machen:

ASRock B75M-GL, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) - PC Games Hardware Online  51€
Intel Pentium G630, 2x 2.70GHz, boxed (BX80623G630) - PC Games Hardware Online 52€
G.Skill DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10600CL9D-4GBNT) - PC Games Hardware Online 16€
HIS Radeon HD 7750 iCooler, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (H775F1GD) - PC Games Hardware Online 90€

= 209€
günstiger gehts nicht...


----------



## Mendix (3. September 2012)

Kein ide also festplatte nicht nutzbar.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. September 2012)

Wenn du noch 30€ mehr hast: Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und wenn du hier noch 15 mehr hast XFX Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1000M Double Dissipation Edition, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (FX-777A-ZDF4) - PC Games Hardware Online

P.S.: Es gibt kaum noch Boards mit IDE


----------



## Mendix (3. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du noch 30€ mehr hast: Intel Core i3-2100, 2x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I32100) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Und wenn du hier noch 15 mehr hast XFX Radeon HD 7770 GHz Edition 1000M Double Dissipation Edition, 1GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, Mini DisplayPort (FX-777A-ZDF4) - PC Games Hardware Online



Was ist na so brachial schlecht ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. September 2012)

Der Pentium und die HD 7750 sind sehr lahm, ein i3 und ne HD 7770 wären deutlich flotter.


----------



## Legacyy (3. September 2012)

Der Athlon ist schon steinalt und sau langsam. die GTS450 ist auch nicht zum zocken geeignet und das Mainboard kann man auch vergessen.

@Geforce
der Pentium ist doch schon mal um einiges schneller, als die Athlon Krücke^^
Und man kann später nen schönen i3 oder i5 nachrüsten.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. September 2012)

Ja, aber wenn man gleich nen i3 holt, spart man am ende doch


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, aber wenn man gleich nen i3 holt, spart man am ende doch


 Stimmt. Dann lieber keine Graka und den i3 nehmen und bis dann wieder Geld da ist, muss man halt mit der iGP rumgammeln. 
Was zu kaufen wo man weiß dass es nicht wirklich reicht und man gleich wieder aufrüsten muss ist doch blöd. (und geldverbrennung)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. September 2012)

Ja, das würd ich auch so machen, und dann ne HD 7770 rein, da hast du mehr von.


----------



## Legacyy (3. September 2012)

Jaa, okay ihr habt eigentlich recht xD

@TE
hast du irgendwo nen Computerladen in der Nähe? Dort könntest du mal nach zurückgegebenen oder älteren Grafikkarten (AMD 6850 oder Nvidia 560) fragen, ob du die für nen günstigen Preis bekommen kannst.


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. September 2012)

ich glaub nach 30 Tagen und 100 Beiträgen darf man in den Marktplatz hier. Das ist bei dir ja nicht mehr lang und da gibts auch oft gute Angebote.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (3. September 2012)

60 Tage und 100 Beiträge.


----------



## Mendix (3. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> 60 Tage und 100 Beiträge.



Reicht ein phenom 2 x4 und ne 7770


----------



## Gast20140625 (3. September 2012)

Ist auch ok. Nimm aber einen mit C3 Stepping und offenem Multi. Den kannst du dann einfacher übertakten.


----------



## Mendix (3. September 2012)

Oky doky


----------



## Mendix (4. September 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dem Netzteil wird dir das passieren, was mit dem alten passiert ist... Totalschaden



Ich hatte ein bequiet 450 Watt, für 50 euro.


----------



## Mendix (22. September 2012)

Leute gute Nachricht habe jetzt nen prozi.

Den Phanom II x4 von meinem Bruder . Mainboard ist schrott.

Cpu. Ram und kühler gehen noch.


----------



## Gast20140625 (22. September 2012)

Wieso ist das MB schrott?
Hat es einen Defekt oder ist es nur nicht so pralle?

Wie viel Geld ist jetzt noch übrig?


----------



## target2804 (22. September 2012)

bitte keine doppel-/ oder triple-posts. kannst gerne editieren.


----------



## Mendix (24. September 2012)

MB durch netzteilsteckerdefekt durchgebrannt cpu und ram sind noch ok. 
Hab denn cpu kühler vom mainboard befreit und dafür cpu bekommen.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (24. September 2012)

Welchen PII X4 hast du geerbt? Jetzt brauchst du ein MBoard u. was noch?


----------



## schanze (24. September 2012)

Verrückter Thread....man blickt gar nicht durch, was du jetzt wirklich brauchst.

Mal hast du eine gpu, dann muss doch eine gekauft werden, dann hast du keine HDD, dann doch eine IDE.
Von der Höhe des Budgets mal ganz abgesehen....


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. September 2012)

schanze schrieb:


> Verrückter Thread....man blickt gar nicht durch, was du jetzt wirklich brauchst.
> 
> Mal hast du eine gpu, dann muss doch eine gekauft werden, dann hast du keine HDD, dann doch eine IDE.
> Von der Höhe des Budgets mal ganz abgesehen....


 
Mal so eine Zusammenfassung des aktuellen Stands wäre nicht schlecht. Den Post dann im Startpost verlinken, das macht es für neu-in-den-Thread Einsteiger einfacher.


----------



## Mendix (24. September 2012)

So aktuell sieht es so aus: 

Budget : 220 Euro 

Vorhanden: 
Cpu: Phanom II x4 955 (AM3)
Cpu kühler: Cooler Master V10
Case: NZXT Lexa

Benötigte Teile :
 Netzteil, Mainboard, HDD, Ram und DVD Laufwerk.

Hoffe alle Details vorhanden.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

NT???


----------



## Mendix (24. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> NT???



NT : Netzteil


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

Ja. Exakt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (24. September 2012)

Was ist mit Grafikkarte?

Hier mal ein erster Vorschlag:
1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14  500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST500DM002)
1 x Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit  4GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (CMV4GX3M2A1333C9)
1 x ASRock 970 Pro3, 970 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk
1 x Cougar A400  400W ATX 2.3

Sind 200€ aber wenn du alles bei einem Shop kaufst und dann noch Versand dazukommt, sinds auch gleich wieder ein paar € mehr.

(Ich würde noch gucken, ob es sehr ähnliche Teile bei Mindfactory oder Hardwareversand gibt.)


----------



## Mendix (24. September 2012)

john201050 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist mit Grafikkarte?
> 
> Hier mal ein erster Vorschlag:
> 1 x Seagate Barracuda 7200.14  500GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST500DM002)
> ...



Grafikkarte ist nicht nötig. 
Wegen Hardwareversand u. Mindfactory schau ich Morgen.

Geh jetzt ins bett. Hab Morgen Schule.


----------



## Mendix (25. September 2012)

Bitte den doppelpost zu entschuldiegen, mache es weil es übersichtlicher ist.

Mainboard:
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...0&agid=1232&pvid=4nelzmzdc_h7ixucih&ref=13&lb

Ram : 
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...9&agid=1193&pvid=4n51auigm_h7ixucih&ref=13&lb

HDD: 
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...90&agid=689&pvid=4mo1f71e8_h7ixucih&ref=13&lb


Graka :
http://www1.hardwareversand.de/arti...2&agid=1156&pvid=4nf4wqvld_h7ixucih&ref=13&lb


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. September 2012)

Das Board hat noch einen alten 770 Chipsatz. Dieses hier kostet 12€ mehr und hat dafür einen 970er Chipsatz. Meinst du, das bringst du noch unter?
Wenn dir das nicht so wichtig ist, kannst du auch dieses hier nehmen.

RAM reicht 1333er (Nr.1, Nr.2 oder Nr.3), wenn du 1600er willst würd ich eher den oder den nehmen.

Wie gute Hitachi Festplatten sind, weiß ich nicht. (gehört inzwischen aber zu WD, sollten also gleich gut sein)

2GB Vram brauchst du nicht. So eine Low End Karte kann damit nichts aufangen. Außerdem ist da auch noch lahmer DDR3 Ram drauf.
Wie viel Buget ist denn für dei Grafikkarte reserviert?

Eine HD 6770 wäre schon ein paar Euro teurer, dafür aber auch deutlich stärker.

Wenn du noch etwas wartest, bis du hier in den Marktplatz darfst, hier gibt es häufig sehr günstige AM3 und AM3+ Boards. Gute Grafikkarten zwischen 50 und 100 Euro sieht man auch öfters mal.


----------



## Mendix (25. September 2012)

john201050 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Board hat noch einen alten 770 Chipsatz. Dieses hier kostet 12 mehr und hat dafür einen 970er Chipsatz. Meinst du, das bringst du noch unter?
> Wenn dir das nicht so wichtig ist, kannst du auch dieses hier nehmen.
> 
> RAM reicht 1333er (Nr.1, Nr.2 oder Nr.3), wenn du 1600er willst würd ich eher den oder den nehmen.
> ...



Graka nur als Bild, Weil onboard schon sehr heiß wird. 

Ram : g Skill 4 gb 1333 Mhz


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. September 2012)

Mit einer GT630 läuft BF3 aber nichtmal auf Low in 1680x1050 richtig flüssig. Klick 
(Ja, es ist spielbar, aber willst du wirklich bei 30 fps rumgammeln?)

Ein NT fehlt auch noch.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. September 2012)

Oben Corsair RAM, auf einmal G.Skill k.A.; - das GraKa-Ersatzteil v. GT630 mit zuviel altem DDR3 VRAM kann man sich gleich sparen, damit kann man einen BS betreiben u. Bilder 
gucken, aber nicht zocken. 
So machen wie John201050 schrieb, sonst wird es nix.

Edith sagt John sagt, daß NT fehlt auch noch -> kein Strom in Rom 

@ John201050 - verstehst Du noch was der jetzt hat oder nicht u. worauf das hinauslaufen soll?


----------



## Gast20140625 (25. September 2012)

Dass er normalen 1333er nehmen soll, hab ich ihm ja gesagt. Deshalb jetzt den Gskill. 

Beim Verwendungszweck hab ich mich an die erste Seite gehalten, den aktuellen: Brauch-ich-noch Stand hab ich von der vorherigen Seite. 

Ob der Verwendungszweck noch aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Mendix (25. September 2012)

Ich Werd das Thema in 2 Monaten nach einem Ferienjob weitermachen weil es mit 200 Euro nicht vernünftig zu machen ist. Werd wohl warten müssen.

Werd meine Ps3 aufbauen und da bis dahin zocken.

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. September 2012)

Das ist denke ich, die beste Entscheidung. Es ist ja leider wirklich so, daß du mit 200€ nichts zusammen kriegst, was auch nur halbwegs aktuell ist und Zocken in mittelmäßigen
Einstellungen auf 1680x1050 erlauben würde, - geschweigen denn in FullHD. 
Dann mal alles Gute für den Ferienjob, - wünsche dir einen guten Verdienst  und meld dich halt wieder wenn es soweit ist.  - Greetz -


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Ja, halte ich auch für das beste  Lieber erst mal was sparen und dann was vernünftiges kaufen.


----------



## Jeanboy (25. September 2012)

/nicht ernst nehmen on

Kannst ja manchen Leuten, die sich für 6000 Euro einen PC kaufen wollen,
einen Rechtschreibkurs anbieten... Der Stundenlohn ist bestimmt klasse 

/nicht ernst nehmen off


Ne mal Spaß beiseite...

Meld dich einfach, wenn du bisschen mehr Geld hast, das lohnt sich wirklich


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:


> /nicht ernst nehmen on
> 
> Kannst ja manchen Leuten, die sich für 6000 Euro einen PC kaufen wollen,
> einen Rechtschreibkurs anbieten... Der Stundenlohn ist bestimmt klasse
> ...


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (25. September 2012)

... gute Job-Idee Jeanboy, - der Million Dollar Man-Thread  und ein Königreich für einen Duden !

@ TE - guck´s dir mal an,


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

Das könnte glatt der NAchfolger von dem werden: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...nstellung/60207-die-rocky-horror-pc-show.html


----------



## target2804 (25. September 2012)

Das ist sein vater^^


----------



## Mendix (26. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist sein vater^^



lol


----------

